# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور ثعبان يصطاد سمكة وصور اخرى

## narosse27

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته               جايب لكم مجموعة صور منوعة وغريبة                واتمنى ان تحوز على رضائكم                وراح ابدى بالصور الاولى                وهي صور طائر يصطاد فار وياكلة                طائر غريب طائر بحري وياكل فيران                اليكم الصور                             الصور الثانية                وهي صور الثعبان وهو يصطاد سمكة                وسمكة اسنانها غريبة                اليكم الصور                                              الصور الثالثة                وهي صور كرت البولنق بشكل غريب                رسم وجيه على نفس الكرة                اليكم الصور                                      الصور الرابعة                وهي صورموت بالكامل لمزرعة ارانب                وماتت جميع الارانب في المزرعة                مسكينة صاحبتها مو مصدقة الموقف                اليكم الصور                                    الصورة الخامسة                وهي صورة غريبة للعدسات العين عند النساء                عدسة مصنوعة من الالماس                الكيم الصور         *

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور على الصور

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك على المرور العطر أخي

----------

